Ask HN: Why was there a black border on HN few days back? - unexpand
======
sebg
Marvin Minsky died. It was in his honor. You can see all of the stories on HN
here ->
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Marvin%20Minsky&sort=byPopular...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Marvin%20Minsky&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
degif
When someone important to the community dies, a thin black bar is added to the
top of HN as a mark of respect [1].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990015)

~~~
unexpand
Thanks, wasn't aware of that.

